# 24" Stelber Jet Streak



## yeshoney (Aug 31, 2007)

I bought this sans wheels, fenders and seat.  I added the wheels/tires, Truss rods, fenders and Messinger seat.  Enjoy the look!


----------



## thebikeguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool bike. It looks good. It's too bad Stelbers have that BB set up. I don't know if you know this but Stelber worked with George Barris and came out with a line of bikes badged Iverson. Really cool muscle bikes.


----------



## thebikeguy (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

